# Army Cancels Troop Train



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw this article on Military.com thought some would find it interesting.
Troop Train


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Jerry,

That is a shame. I think my last ride on a US Passenger Train was when I left Lackland AFB going to Lowry AFB in 1961.

*"The bus trip from Fort Lee takes about three hours; the train journey would have taken eight or nine hours"*

I'd rather spend 9 hours on a train instead of 3 hours on a bus.

Jerry


----------



## jhking52 (May 6, 2011)

I'm all in favor of more train rides but look closely at the trip proposed: Ft Lee VA to Ft A P Hill VA is just about 75 miles. Looks to me like even a 3 hour bus trip is twice the time it would take anyone of the rest of us. And if they did travel by train they still needed to be met by busses to get them the "final mile". 

John in Maryland


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My last passenger train ride (paid for by Uncle Sam) was in December 1966. Ft. Riley, Kansas. We were "escorted" from our barracks, to a siding about 100 feet away. Took the route through Ogden, Utah through Elko, Nevada. Along the Feather River Canyon, Sacramento and right on the docks in Oakland, CA. "Escorted" right onto the troop ship, USS William Weigel, 50 feet away. Next stop Vung Tau, Republic of Vietnam. Ah, the good old days!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I rode the train from Toledo to Ft Riley, had a layover in the big KC station, this was June of 1966, I was going to ROTC summer camp there. Nice little station there. Did not care much for my time at Riley. I know some TC units left out of Riley, were you a trucker?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 16 Mar 2012 03:50 PM 
Gary, I rode the train from Toledo to Ft Riley, had a layover in the big KC station, this was June of 1966, I was going to ROTC summer camp there. Nice little station there. Did not care much for my time at Riley. I know some TC units left out of Riley, were you a trucker? NO trucker, Jerry. 
9th INF DIV "ground pounder", 81mm mortars.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep kind of a shame. May take a few hrs more but not cost as much as air tickets. When I got drafted I rode from Des Monies IA to KCMO on the Rock Island then from there on the Rock to Ft Bliss,TX. One of the last pass trains to operate on that route in 1967. I believe that Pass service was canceled sometime in 1968 on that line. At least I got one of the last rides on it and it was fun even though I was headed to basic training. Later RJD


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

"The Army bought three locomotives and 10 gallery-style passenger cars last year from Virginia Railway Express..." 

Would love to see pics! 

Robert


----------

